# Home made shooting sticks



## autumnrider

Looking for easy, cheap, but durable shooting sticks ----- anyone have a good way to make light and easy to use shooting sticks?


----------



## El Gato Loco

Kris made some that serve as hiking and shooting sticks. Check them out here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/hunting-gear/74-bipods-shooting-sticks-2.html


----------



## autumnrider

love that shooting/walking stick-----thanks


----------



## jeremy

My brother made a set from some wood dowel rods he bought from wal-mart. They are 36" long and tied together with some 550 cord. I have found them to be user friendly, because you can slip the nylon 550 cord up or down to adjust the height of your rest. So you actually have two adjustments. Less than 5 bucks.


----------



## Stink finger

Varmit Al .com has some cool pic on how to make some home made shooting sticks for next to nothing.


----------



## predator_hunter

That's pretty sweet. Has any one marketed something like that?


----------



## coyotejon

There is nothing wrong with saving a buck by making your own shooting sticks, i used to use homemade sticks myself, but i will tell you that i finally sprung the cash and bought a bi-pod and i think it is a huge advantage to have each leg be adjustable to differnt lengths. since i got the bi-pod i don't think i have been on one stand where i didn't use the legs at different legths to get a stable shooting apparatus.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I use old tent poles cut down for my own needs. You can buy tent stick kts for alittle bit of nothing and make your own. All you need is a piece of rubber or twine to tye the sticks together alittle imagination and an hour to cut and make to fit your needs. cost 8 to 10 dollars verse 30 plus for store bought sticks that would work the same. Leaves more money for ammo and other wants plus gives you a great feelig you made your own and they work. Also need a can of flat paint show they dont shine in the light. If you want to save more use some sand paper to dull the shine. Hope that helps give you some ideas.


----------



## wilded

Hard to beat this deal on Johnny Stewart Shooting Sticks
Johnny Stewart Quik-Shot Predator Shooting Stick - MidwayUSA

by the time you buy everything to make them you are almost at what Midway sells them for. JMHO ET


----------



## newhornet

Fiberglas Fence poles, purchased at Tractor Supply @ 1.00 dollar ea., bag of castration bands with @ 250 in a bag for @ 3.00 dollars, One can of DipIt (plastic dip) @ 9.00 dollars at Lowes and then flat black spray paint on the poles. I unroll electrical tape around the end @ 6" down as a guide for uniform dipping. Dip the poles and hang upside down to dry, dipping 2-3 times each or to desired thickness for "padding". I have made 5 or 6 sets and still have dip in the can, but it gets harder to evenly dip as you use it up....... I use 3 bands per pole as seen below and then slide them up to the "Dipit" section, separate legs and use.


----------

